# Alu-Rahmen schweißen - wo im Breisgau?



## ibo (4. August 2010)

Hallo,

mir ist mein Rahmen (Alu) oben am Sattelrohr gerissen und ich suche jemand der mir den Riss schweißen könnte, am besten irgendwo um Freiburg. Garantie oder Kulanz ist nicht mehr bei meinem Rad und meine Anfragen bei Freiburger Radläden nach einem Schweißer waren leider auch nicht erfolgreich. 

Weiß jemand was, oder kennt jemanden der so etwas kann? Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße 

ibo


----------



## nobs (4. August 2010)

http://www.alusauer.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (5. August 2010)

im Glottertal

hast ne PM


----------



## mot.2901 (11. August 2010)

nobs schrieb:


> http://www.alusauer.de/



Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

